# Adjustable 3 point blade?



## Quinn the Eskimo (Dec 20, 2021)

Looking for recommendations for an adjustable three point blade. The one I have is adjustable, but three bolts need to be removed to reposition the blade to the right or left on the frame. I’ve seen some that don’t require total removal of bolts, more of a quick adjust set up. At times I need to offset the blade to move the snow that comes off the roof and piles up under the eaves, which are lower than the cab roof.
Any information is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

If you have the svc outlets I prefer hydraulic over manual adjustment.. especially w/a cab tractor. Personally I think bush hog or rhino make a good heavy blade with replaceable cutting edge. I’ve been happy with a 10’ bush hog w/hyd. tilt/angle/offset..not cheap but has served me well. B.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

like this? 


https://www.palletforks.com/tractors/3-point/blades/hydraulic-rear-blade-fits-category-1-and-2-3-point/HYDRAREARBLADE.html


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Dec 20, 2021)

Groo said:


> like this?
> 
> 
> https://www.palletforks.com/tractors/3-point/blades/hydraulic-rear-blade-fits-category-1-and-2-3-point/HYDRAREARBLADE.html


Wow! That’s slick! Probably weighs as much as my tractor 🤣


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Quinn the Eskimo said:


> Wow! That’s slick! Probably weighs as much as my tractor 🤣


listed as 805lbs for the smaller one


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

There are less expensive options..as I'm sure your research has shown. The main thing to consider would be your primary function(s) is controlled by hydraulics. The cheaper blades suffer from abuse at the blade tip and warp the blade or accelerate wear at pivot points. B.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

BinVa said:


> There are less expensive options..as I'm sure your research has shown. The main thing to consider would be your primary function(s) is controlled by hydraulics. The cheaper blades suffer from abuse at the blade tip and warp the blade or accelerate wear at pivot points. B.


I see them for sale used fairly often. I think many people sell them after they install their planned road or whatever.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Quinn the Eskimo said:


> Looking for recommendations for an adjustable three point blade. The one I have is adjustable, but three bolts need to be removed to reposition the blade to the right or left on the frame. I’ve seen some that don’t require total removal of bolts, more of a quick adjust set up. At times I need to offset the blade to move the snow that comes off the roof and piles up under the eaves, which are lower than the cab roof.
> Any information is appreciated, thanks.



I have had very good luck with the King Kutters....Easy to change angle.....Just pull a pin and move the blade then put the pin back in......









King Kutter 6' Professional Rear Blade, Green - RB-G-72-JP


KING KUTTERS PROFESSIONAL RB SERIES REAR BLADES are designed for value added performance. It connects to Category 1 Quick Hitch. Uses include road grading and maintenance, landscaping, snow removal, cleaning livestock pens and much more. This series of re




www.ruralking.com


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

unsquidly said:


> I have had very good luck with the King Kutters....Easy to change angle.....Just pull a pin and move the blade then put the pin back in......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was reading his post as wanting a side shift.


----------

